# taurus revolvers



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

hello, i bought a new taurus judge 2 months ago and i was sitting in my chair watching tv working the action and getting the feel for balance when i noticed after i lowered the hammer down the cylinder could be turned back to last position. my brand new gun was out of time!!! i took it back to the gun shop and they said aww that's to bad, it's your gun. i sent the gun to taurus in florida, they said it will take 6 or 7 weeks to repair it. i got the gun back, they replaced the hand with one a few thousands longer.(thats the piece that comes up out of the frame and rotates the cylinder as you cock the hammer). the judge works fine now. it's the 3in. steel model. i've shot 45 colt 250gr, 410 #4 shot 410 000 buck, they all kick no more than a 38spc. has anyone else had problems with taurus guns


----------



## DefiantSix (Aug 23, 2007)

I inheirited a Taurus 627 (7-shot .357") when my dad died. Sucker's in stainless, got a ported barrel, and is as smooth as a prom queen's thighs. In single action, a good hard wish is all that's necessary to trip the trigger. It's a revolver, and so not my first choice as a carry gun, but I like it, it's controllable enough that my wife likes it, and it'll probably go down the line to my son when he's old enough.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought my wife a model 94 lightweight, 2 inch, .22 cal in stainless steel with a laser sight to get started with.

She says she loves her "Tauri", and she shoy real good with it.

She has now "graduated" to my SW Model 66 and Colt Combat Commander. :smt023


----------



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

*never an issue with mine*

there is a love hate deal with Taurus for sure. I have owned 3 different Taurus guns and they have all worked fine.


----------

